# Planning a trip with my Fido



## Seon Doanae (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi! I'm new to travel around Arizona, I just purchased a Travel trailer yesterday!! Neither one of us has ever been on an RV trip before. Suggest me some RV/Dog parks in AZ and what are the features are available there to entertain with my dog. We will be traveling with dogs and would love to find some great pet-friendly places to go. In case of an emergency, where can I find a veterinary or is there any app available to find such places and I don't want to make my dog feel inconvenient? And Opinions On Interior Cellular Temperature Monitors For Pets.


----------

